# Guild M25e - My idea of the perfect couch guitar



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Concert size, all mahogany, USA made...









M-25E California Burst – Guild Guitars


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Big fan of Guild acoustics.


----------

